# My growing collection of goodies



## Carshine

This came yesterday from Shinearama:



















Something I got from Rubbish Boys:










Another old order from Shinearama:



















Some fluffy MF's from Swissvax, Green Monster:








































































































































This is just some of my stuff, I don't have pictures of everything yet...will update


----------



## GSVHammer

Nice collection!


----------



## jason_price85

Great collection there, whats the difference between the 2 bottles of megs tyre gel you have with different labels?


----------



## Carshine

jason_price85 said:


> Great collection there, whats the difference between the 2 bottles of megs tyre gel you have with different labels?


It's just old and new label  The old bottle has been used now for over 2 years and still there's more..great product btw.


----------



## Carshine

A little update:


----------



## steview

nice collection


----------



## nickfrog

I love the soft wash gel. I love those red "ribbed" pads, they allow such an even pressure from the hand.


----------



## Carshine

I'm kind of a soap-enthusiast and collects soap  I also like to collect different types of QD


----------



## natjag

will you ever use all that up? Nice stash.


----------



## Carshine

natjag said:


> will you ever use all that up? Nice stash.


Probably not all of it...but at the moment I got two cars and in summerseason I also do cars for others. 
You can never get enough! :argie:


----------



## tonyy

Nice collection...


----------



## AndyHay1985

great collection mate.


----------



## kordun

that P21s is best ever wheel cleaner. i bought some 5L on flebay and love it, cleans everything


----------



## Carshine

kordun said:


> that P21s is best ever wheel cleaner. i bought some 5L on flebay and love it, cleans everything


I totally agree. I've tried alot of different wheel-cleaners, and P21S is still my favorite. Sonax and Bilberry works too, but they need more scrubbing before rinse off.

I also want to try out Chemical Guys and Scholl Consepts wheel-cleaners..


----------



## Mindis

What is ''wheel brightener''? Wheel cleaner?


----------



## Carshine

Mindis said:


> What is ''wheel brightener''? Wheel cleaner?


Yeah, it's a strong wheel cleaner for coated wheels..

http://www.autogeek.net/meguiar-s-wheel-brightener.html


----------



## prokopas

Nice one


----------



## Jesse74

Welcome to the shiny side, sir! You're missing some Wolf's though :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Welcome to the shiny side, sir! You're missing some Wolf's though :thumb:


He he, clever Wolf. :thumb:


----------



## Carshine

More stuff arrived....it won't stop 














































All gathered:


----------



## lesley2337

whats the ultimate compound like, tempted to buy some...


----------



## Carshine

lesley2337 said:


> whats the ultimate compound like, tempted to buy some...


It's aggressive, it's called a compound. You would use it when you have serious defects to remove. It's very powerful and on some paints will need to be followed with a less aggressive product like Swirl-X.
Love it with my DA polisher, it really freshens up neglected paintwork.
Nice and good cut, kinda like the M105 I guess.

Edit: I have to admit now that it was wrong of me to compare the Ultimate Compound with the #105. UC has less cut than #105, no doubt. Sorry, folks!


----------



## Carshine

Forgot to update with my latest products:










Chemical Guys Glossworkz shampoo
Chemical Guys Speedwipe QD
Dodo Juice Mister Pink
Dodo Juice Supernatural panelpot
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild shampoo

And finally my pressurewasher was out of the box 










More updates soon to come!


----------



## gally

Nice collection mate.


----------



## Spuj

A nice collection and ever growing :thumb:

What is the chemical guys windscreen additive stuff? cheers.


----------



## mr v6

Carshine said:


> This came yesterday from Shinearama:


Do you have a link to those red foam pads mate? I can't find them on their site & they're just minutes from me.:thumb:


----------



## nessy

:thumb: great collection ..nice to see the megs soft wash gel in there


----------



## nickfrog

mr v6 said:


> Do you have a link to those red foam pads mate? I can't find them on their site & they're just minutes from me.:thumb:


http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_16&products_id=36


----------



## Keza

Nice collection


----------



## james_death

It never ends thats for sure, nice collection...:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

Nice amount of stuff.


----------



## sal329

Very nice collection. Have you tried CG P40 yet? If so your thoughts? I was thinking of trying this


----------



## Carshine

sal329 said:


> Very nice collection. Have you tried CG P40 yet? If so your thoughts? I was thinking of trying this


Yeah, I have tried the P40 and...I LOVED IT!!!  16oz is way too little product for me, so I am actually thinking of getting myself a gallon of this good stuff


----------



## Carshine

Spuj said:


> A nice collection and ever growing :thumb:
> 
> What is the chemical guys windscreen additive stuff? cheers.


It's something i bought from carwashnwax...it's supposed to be Rain-off but carwashnwax says it's mislabeled. Anyways, I applied product and let it dry. Was a hell to buff out afterwards and it made marks almost liked etchings on the glass...not sure what this is :doublesho Maybe it is what the label say it is; windscreen additive..


----------



## bidderman1969

nice collection, however, looks like a dodgy one on the left there :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Bare Bones has changed colour, mines blue.


----------



## Carshine

bidderman1969 said:


> nice collection, however, looks like a dodgy one on the left there :lol:


LOL...I see I have a little translation task to do here  
Prickbort means something like "spot-off" or "stain-off" and is a great degreaser and tar remover. The bonus is that it is LSP friendly and can be used all winter to remove salt, dirt and asphalt stains. Very effective!


----------



## Carshine

Mirror Finish said:


> Bare Bones has changed colour, mines blue.


Correct. Don't ask me why


----------



## Carshine

New this week:










Stjärnagloss Red Snö Foam
Stjärnagloss Microfibre and Foam Pad Wash
Chemical Guys Extreme Bodywash + Wax
Valet Pro Fat Fluffer (40x60 cm)

And, FINALLY:

Foamcannon  This is from a groupbuy and the Magifoam came with it. Tested it today and it was pure joy and fun!


----------



## Carshine

Testing out some Stjärnagloss Red Snö in foamcannon on the bimmer:


----------



## Alan H

Carshine said:


> Testing out some Stjärnagloss Red Snö in foamcannon on the bimmer:


I like!


----------



## Carshine

Been a while since last update here, but still new products keep arriving, and my wallet emptier...

Some 1 litre Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam:


















In action:










This a very special wax, produced by a norwegian company called blankbil.no with help from Dodo Juice.
It's called "Engel" which means "Angel" and is made by the owner of blanlbil.no in memory of his baby son that tragically died in labour.
This wax also has some charity thoughts put into it, as a certain amount of the income is given to the Norwegian Air Ambulance.




























Dodo Juice Drying Towel "Basics of Bling" and the "Wash Pad" in same series, and a tin of Chemical Guys 50/50 Concours Paste Wax.
Plus some Autobrite blue and yellow foam I got from wee_green_mini  Again thanks alot, haven't had time to test it yet, since weather been rather poor lately.


----------



## Brian.

Awesome collection there mate! That Chemical Guys snow foam looks to be the business...


----------



## Carshine

Added this one to my collection of shampoos


----------



## G2HSE

nice collection


----------



## Carshine

In today from Elite carcare :


----------



## Carshine

Some more stuff arrived:


----------



## amiller

Love it! You like the P21S? They are very expensive over here, but very very good.

Where did you get all those Meguiar's MF in bulk? They are my favourite!


----------



## Carshine

amiller said:


> Love it! You like the P21S? They are very expensive over here, but very very good.
> 
> Where did you get all those Meguiar's MF in bulk? They are my favourite!


Yes, it's my favorite wheelcleaner. You can apply the product and then start collecting all the stuff you need for washing etc, and then just pw it off. This is the most effective cleaner that I have tried, which is safe.
It's expensive here, too... For the 5 litre jug I payed 64,83£ !

Actually, the Meguiars MF I got off ebay, they were selling them for 3 dollar each. Shop overseas that sells alot of Meguiars.


----------



## uzi-blue

Nice collection, whats next on your list?:thumb:


----------



## Carshine

Actually got an order coming from Rubbish Boys soon


----------



## amiller

Carshine said:


> Yes, it's my favorite wheelcleaner. You can apply the product and then start collecting all the stuff you need for washing etc, and then just pw it off. This is the most effective cleaner that I have tried, which is safe.
> It's expensive here, too... For the 5 litre jug I payed 64,83£ !
> 
> Actually, the Meguiars MF I got off ebay, they were selling them for 3 dollar each. Shop overseas that sells alot of Meguiars.


P21S is £80 in the UK! :doublesho


----------



## Carshine

Small parcel from Rubbish Boys arrived, thanks to Ben for great service! :


----------



## Carshine

Have a lot of new stuff just arrived, gonna take some pictures for you guys very soon.

Amongst them all, I got myself one very special cardholder from Exentri, custom printed by Swissvax Norway:


----------



## Carshine

Some new pictures of what I have been adding to my collection lately:










3M Leather And Vinyl Restorer
Meguiars pads
BiltHamber clay 200g
Chemical Guys Coolerbag
1 foaming sprayhead
5 sprayers from CG
Scholl Rim7
Meguiars #105
Iron-X










Valet Pro Achilles Prep
Surfex HD
Chemical Guys Bare Bones
Chemical Guys G6 Hyper Coat
Chemical Guys Syntetic Slick Detailer
Chemical Guys VRP Dressing
1 Meguiars finishing pad
Meguiars NXT Glass Cleaner (my fav!)
1 leather brush
1 large drying towel (blue)
Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer


----------



## magpieV6

Very nice, makes me want to buy more


----------



## Carshine

New today:


----------



## Carshine

Put up my new shelf today to get things more in order/organized as the old shelf was getting too small... 




























My boxes of MF didn't fit...I need a garage!!


----------



## slobodank

Nice collection


----------



## nothelle

Man, those sure are a lot... nice to have em lining up


----------



## kingtheydon

Question for you.

Where did you get the Amazing Roll Off from? I can only find it on Autogeek and sacked if im spending $100 and then have shipping on top.

Also what type of pump sprayers are these?


----------



## Keir

They look like the Garden sprayers ASDA were selling


----------



## kingtheydon

That's what I have. Well actually from my local "savers" shop. 

Any ideas on the the Roll Off


----------



## DMH-01

kingtheydon said:


> That's what I have. Well actually from my local "savers" shop.
> 
> Any ideas on the the Roll Off


Every supplier seems to be in the US but this might be worth a look...

Amazon.com: Amazing Roll-Off Multi-Purpose Cleaner 128 oz.: Automotive


----------



## Carshine

kingtheydon said:


> Question for you.
> 
> Where did you get the Amazing Roll Off from? I can only find it on Autogeek and sacked if im spending $100 and then have shipping on top.
> 
> Also what type of pump sprayers are these?


Hello. The ARO bottles are bought here in Norway.. www.blankbil.no Amazing product, I use it on tyres and when cleaning the engineroom. Actually makes metal shinier! But I think he put them out of stock...

The pump sprayers are gardensprayers, don't actually use them so much any more, simply bc u end up using too much product than needed


----------



## Carshine




----------



## Carshine




----------



## Carshine

1 ltr of CG No Touch Snow Foam and some other CG stuff
1 Red HexLogic finishing pad

And here's the Pad Cleaner dilluted down correctly and bottled with sprayer


----------



## Carshine

Small one from Rubbish Boys:





































Rain Forest and Blue Velvet smells delicious!


----------



## Carshine

Some new stuff arrived:


----------



## Carshine

Guess what? New products and some refills (Iron-X) arrived! There's nothing better than picking up boxes at the postoffice 




























Dodo Juice Crudzilla
Dodo Juice Sour Power
Dodo Juice B.O.B Detailing Spray
Chemical Guys Grime Reaper APC
Chemical Guys Blue MF applicators
Iron-X
EZ Detail brush
Autobrite Magifoam, Superfoam and Purplefoam


----------



## bazz

nice collection and looks like it gets better every week


----------



## Carshine

OMG, the Sour Power is really a pleasure to work with...fabolous smell and suds!


----------



## dubber

How you finding the wheel brush? Ive not used mine yet?


----------



## Carshine

I have the smaller version, the Mini brush, that one I have tested quite alot and it's very good. But just a bit too small for some wheels, så I bought the big one, too


----------



## burger

Do you have a picture of the entire collection? it must be massive by now


----------



## Carshine

burger said:


> Do you have a picture of the entire collection? it must be massive by now


Unfortunately I don't  Right now it's all organized in my outdoor shed all placed on shelves  Also installed a small heater in there after I recently insulated all walls + roof  Nice temperature inside to keep all my treasures safe!  So this winter I won't have to store it all inside my house. Noticed my gf now's alot happier, too...lol
But maybe one day I will take a "group picture" :buffer:


----------



## Derekh929

hi Great collection where did you get your sealed buckets from, thanks


----------



## Carshine

Derekh929 said:


> hi Great collection where did you get your sealed buckets from, thanks


It's bought over here, but it's from USA and it's a real GritGuard bucket with gammaseal lid and ofcourse the grid insert 
You can get those from alof of places


----------



## corradophil

And I thought I had quite a few cleaning goodies!


----------



## Lupostef

Massively jealous, will be catching up soon hopefully.


----------



## Carshine

Hi guys, thought I'd update this thread with some new products added to my collection:

3 x Dodo Juice Wax Applicator










Some blue MF I got cheap off eBay:










Added something to my Chemical Guys collection as well 

Chemical Guys Fabric Guard
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror-Finish
Chemical Guys Nonsense










A small 50 ml pot of Swissvax BoS I got from a fellow [email protected] DW:










Finally got another bucket so that I can start washing with the TBM:


----------



## yakki




----------



## Carshine

One more bottle added today, this came from chemicalguys UK, and they were empty at the time of my order, but it came in the mail today:










Chemical Guys Citrus Wash Clear


----------



## Carshine




----------



## puppag

Mate youve got deep pockets! I do love your swissvax bucket though. Very nice growing collection.


----------



## Carshine

Some new stuff added to my collection of products, including more CG items 



















CG Extreme Synthetic Detailer 16oz
CG Citrus Wash & Gloss Citrus Based Hyper-Concentrated Wash+GLOSS (No-More Spots) (1 Gal)
CG ECO Smart Ready To Use Waterless Detailing System 
CG Super Soft UFO Applicator
Detailing Stix - 100 Professional Crevice Cleaners
CG Shaggy Fur Ball Microfiber Towel 16x16 3PK
CG Hose Free Rinse 
Absorber Waffle Weave Drying Microfiber Towel SILK BANDED (26" x 32")
Carpro IronX (1000ml)
Meguiar's Shampoo Plus (3.78L)
Sonus SFX Ultra-Fine Detailing Clay Bar Refill 
Shinearama Dispenser Pump - 1oz (single)
Lake Country CCS Blue Finishing Spot Pad


----------



## jamesgti

Loving your ever growing collection mate.


----------



## alexj

*OMG I thought I had it bad !*


----------



## Titanium Htail

Hello Carshine,productbouy seems a good one, his and her Swiss MF's just love it, quality counts ask my wife. Marched in Oslo Town Hall, don't ask and went to Frogner Park -20 not much detailing going on then, like your collection.


----------



## Carshine

A little update here:

CG new carwash "MR.PINK"










Added some wax to my collection of Dodo Juice:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Wow Wht a collection! Nicely laid out aswell


----------



## Saamm93

This is insane! Nice man


----------



## TopSport+

nice stuff


----------



## Godderz23

Got some mr.pink on route, can't wait to try it out. 

Amazing collection.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Oooh now that is a special pot of Satsuma Rock... as I was pouring the waxes out a little bit from the bottom of the pour jug fell into that pot that was already cooling, hence the little wax blob you see in it - just a little bit of extra wax.

But.... it was the only pot from the entire 1st batch that it happened to :thumb: > good to see it.

Great collection.


----------



## Carshine

This came today from Detailed Clean:



















The smell is just fantastic, smells like candy


----------



## ells_924

You have so so much stuff!!


----------



## Carshine

Finally arrived in my mailbox today:


----------



## TopSport+

nice one


----------



## VW STEVE.

Great collection,i'm a big Megs fan also. How do you rate the mirror glaze 16 please?. Not tried it yet.:detailer::thumb:


----------



## Carshine

VW STEVE. said:


> Great collection,i'm a big Megs fan also. How do you rate the mirror glaze 16 please?. Not tried it yet.:detailer::thumb:


I would say that the MG #16 paste wax is maybe one of the most durable waxes I have, but also a bit tricky to work with if you are new to the game. This wax needs to be layered in THIN layers, unless you will have one hell of a job buffing it....  This I learned the first time i used it on a car.
This wax is also a good choice of wax for protection in the winter season.
Even though I haven't experienced this, some people say this wax attracts dust and dirt more than other LSP's do.


----------



## Carshine

A little special one arrived today:


----------



## Carshine

Some new stuff to test next time I wash or snowfoam my cars


----------



## Andrew Goacher

nice little collection you have there :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

Carshine said:


> Some new stuff to test next time I wash or snowfoam my cars


I really like to know what you think about the snow foam,


----------



## Carshine

Waiting for a new order from Elite Car Care  Can't wait.....


----------



## Carshine

Finally my delivery from Elite and a Scandicshine arrived yesterday, pretty happy with these goodies. Some are new to me and some are just refills.










Sonax wheel cleaner (from local dealer)
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite
Dodo Juice Need For Speed
Raceglaze wax sample
Bilt-Hamber Surfex HD (from local dealer)
Meguiars Ultimate Compound
LC cutting spot pad
Chemical Guys P40 Detailer (from local dealer)
Chemical Guys Speed Wipe
Chemical Guys Synthetic QD
ONR Carnauba (the new edition)
3M tape Green (from local dealer)


----------



## -damon-

i think u need some more waxes lol


----------



## TopSport+

-damon- said:


> i think u need some more waxes lol


1:lol:


----------



## Carshine

ronwash said:


> I really like to know what you think about the snow foam,


Hi m8. Tested the snowfoam here the other day and it is pretty good, actually. Doesn't smell like coconut, though


----------



## Gary gee

Nice collection


----------



## Super4 BMW

Serious collection there, I thought I had a problem with detailing products......dude you need to get a check up    

Do you detail for a living or is this just your personal collection?? Either way hats off great setup .


----------



## Carshine

Gary gee said:


> Nice collection


Thanks, m8!


----------



## Carshine

Super4 BMW said:


> Serious collection there, I thought I had a problem with detailing products......dude you need to get a check up
> 
> Do you detail for a living or is this just your personal collection?? Either way hats off great setup .


I was planning to get a check up, but I washed my car instead..lol..:buffer:

Yes, actually I do from time to time detail other peoples cars, but not as a living. Just when I get requests from either friends or friends of friends and also my familymembers. Now that the season has begun, I often have 1-2 cars every weekend. Nice to have a little extra money to buy some more detailing supplies


----------



## Carshine

So far this is all my pastewaxes, I also have a few sprayable waxes, but didn't bother to add them to the photo:


----------



## Bartl

Nice collection.


----------



## Carshine

Say hello to this little fella


----------



## Stufat

Awesome collection, I'm assuming your not married!!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Carshine said:


> Say hello to this little fella


My shield is a lot lighter than that. :-/


----------



## Carshine

Stufat said:


> Awesome collection, I'm assuming your not married!!


Your assumption is very correct


----------



## Carshine

Some of my recent buys


----------



## Carshine




----------



## TheGruffalo1

Carshine said:


> So far this is all my pastewaxes, I also have a few sprayable waxes, but didn't bother to add them to the photo:


What's the best one there?


----------



## Carshine

TheGruffalo1 said:


> What's the best one there?


Not even used half of them, but I like the Swissvax Concorso and Chemical Guys 5050 Concour. The Natty's Blue wax is also "bang for the bucks" 

After I took that pic, I have also bought Swissvax Shield. I think that one will actually outrun the rest, but again Dodo Juice SNH surprised me


----------



## shudaman

I need to buy some new products!
I love Natty's on my RS, shame it doesn't last long!


----------



## BSpencer

Carshine said:


> Not even used half of them, but I like the Swissvax Concorso and Chemical Guys 5050 Concour. The Natty's Blue wax is also "bang for the bucks"
> 
> After I took that pic, I have also bought Swissvax Shield. I think that one will actually outrun the rest, but again Dodo Juice SNH surprised me


Glad to know I'm not the only person who buys products faster than I can use them!


----------



## Carshine

Stuff I've bought lately:


----------



## Blubear

That collection is amazing!


----------



## lindon

Nice collection


----------



## Carshine




----------



## Carshine

This was waiting for me when I got home from work today:

Smallest samplepot ever...


----------



## Alfieharley1

Top collection!

How did you get on with the swissvax washpudel?


----------



## Carshine

Alfieharley1 said:


> Top collection!
> 
> How did you get on with the swissvax washpudel?


I got two waschpudels, I rarely use them after I got the MF madness mitt, but they are really good I think  Only bad thing is that they seem to lint a bit.


----------



## Carshine

Finally this little pot arrived.  Nice add to my waxcollection!

Bouncers 30 ml "Vanilla Ice Nominee 2013" Limited Edition.


----------

